# Hip X-Ray Prices?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I just got the estimate from our normal vet for Jax's hip x-rays... this seems a little high to me... is this normal?

PREOP BLOOD SCREEN (< 8YRS) $61.54
HEARTWORM TEST $49.75
NURSING & WARD CARE/CANINE $66.90
DR.CARE& EVALUATION -DAILY $49.15
PROPOFOL INDUCTION $122.94
XRAY (ONE VIEW/PLATE) $109.78
XRAY EACH ADDITIONAL PLATE $215.25 (x3)
IV FLUIDS/SURGERY - CANINE $80.30
HIP RADIOGRAPHS $125.44
COURIER FEE/ADMIN FEE - ONTARIO $38.86

Subtotal: $919.91
Tax: $119.59
*Total: $1,039.50*​ 

Thanks


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

WOW that is high!! 
The vet I use charges $285 for both hips and elbows. I'm not sure of the exact breakdown, but it's something like $80 each for hips and elbows, 80 or so for sedative and reversal and maybe $30 for "boarding" for the day.

My vet takes great x-rays. I called around for estimates from other vets before using my current vet, and many were in the $400-500 range and I thought those were high. There is no way I'd pay 1000!! It's like they are charging you multiple times for the same thing...how are "x-rays" different from hip radiographs? Why do you have to pay twice for "dr care and evaluation" and "nursing ward care?"
I'd shop around for sure!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That's crazy! I pay $175 for one of the best in the region. He has clients drive in from other states. That is unbelievable!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's canada for you. It cost me $200 for my vet to tell me my dog had an ear infection(which I already knew, I just wanted the ear solution!).

I'd also like to get my dog's hips xrayed, but my vet is too expensive. I think I'm going to get it done at the vet school or something.


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

That quote you posted is for more than just hips that is for pre-anesthesia blood work, anesthesia, and a heartworm test. If your dog is crazy then yah he will need all that except the heartworm test but if he can be put into position without anesthesia it would be way cheaper and you should discuss getting it done without the propofol and maybe just a tranq.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's much cheaper if you have a well behaved dog that doesn't need to be sedated. That's what I did with my dog and I think the total was right around $300 for hips and elbows with the OFA fee.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

$150 for me for hips and elbows from a vet/GSD breeder local to me that has all of the OFA paperwork.  You're estimate was WAY high.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've heard certain areas are very high priced for this. In DC/Maryland, the price is outrageous too.
I just paid $150(aced dog, not out, but sedated) and $45 to send to OFA,including $5 for the films to be returned.
The vet that did mine only does x-rays, and is a pioneer in the field. Other vets in the area are comparable, but have those hidden fees so it is usually over $200, and the dog has to stay there for the day. 
We were in and out in a 1/2 hour, and I was with my dog the entire time....should have taken some potassium iodine beforehand!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

If this is what an estimate for an unnecessary procedure, imagine what they do to me when my animals are sick! :rofl:
The heart worm test was just in there because he's due for it soon. I guess they think I want this done now, in was thinking in June/July. 
What position do they have to be in for the X-ray? Jax LOVES his belly rubbed so I'm certain I could get him still enough without being knocked out.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My vet quoted me $400.00 plus a vet visit which is around $100.00.

Elaine, most vets out this way (SW, ON Canada) will not sedate and want the dog fully under. I only found 2 vets from TO to Windsor who would do it under sedation only on a larger dog. And they don't guarentee the placement, so if they need to be redone it's at your cost.

Jax, have you called Guelph? I am planning on going there because although it is more money, they guarentee the placement and will re-do them if they can't be read/etc. I am bringing Stark in the end of next month - he will be a little over 2 and I plan on sending them to OFA as well as getting them OVC'd.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax, the dog has to be still on his back with the back legs pulled out straight, it is a very unnatural position and most dogs will not tolerate it. I can't imagine my dog not being sedated, I don't care how "well behaved" he is. My vet has a V shaped cradle for the dog to lay in.
He is very long in body, when he was stretched out, I swear he was over 7 feet long! Should have taken pictures
Elbows are another story and the positioning there is unnatural as well.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I will say that you have to have a very well behaved dog to go the non-sedated route as they have to be very trusting to relax enough for a good film. For those dogs that can't do this without sedation, they are sedated but not put all the way under - that's sort of over kill. We all do the digital x-rays here so you know before you even take the dog off the table if they need to be redone. 

My dog had absolutely no problem with the non-sedated method for both his hips and elbows. I was right there with him holding his head and rubbing his belly.

A dog that needs to be put all the way under is going to cost significantly more.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I wouldn't do it without sedation either, just not going to put that type of stress on my dog and ruin the relationship/outlook he has with our vet and the staff there. JMO though.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I wouldn't do it without sedation either, just not going to put that type of stress on my dog and ruin the relationship/outlook he has with our vet and the staff there. JMO though.


It's really not that bad and not very stressful. Most people try it without sedation first and then go with sedation if needed.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't called Guelph yet but I wouldn't mind going out there. Jax just turned 1 in February. I was going to do prelims and then some later but at these prices I'm only doing it once!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Right, my vet kept Karlo on the table while he looked at the films. Took three tries for hips before he accepted the position. Karlo was not out, but was totally drunk! We did have him muzzled for the techs comfort, and I removed it when we waited for results of an x-ray. He started fussing til I put it back on him, that was obviously comforting for him to be muzzled(pressing on his ears, calming pressure point?)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jax, I got my prelims done at my vets office for $320.00? I'll have to look at my paperwork and Stark was given a sedation. They weren't digital but on acutal films and were a little blurry but you could still see. I got a discount because the guy doing them didn't have a clue what the heck he was doing and I complained.

If you want my vet's info., just PM me and I'll give it to you. Your also more than welcome to come stay at my place with Jax while you wait for your appointment or afterwards too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's nuts!! Gryff was just done, under sedation, not anesthesia. It was around 350$.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

$1000 , thats crazy welcome to toronto... we just had emma hips and elbows x-rayed and sent to the OFA for just under 300. Jax are you going OVC or OFA ? you might want to wait 6 months to send to the OVC


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Bubbagsd, where did you get yours done?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

DR Staples in london, because she is a smaller female they only needed to do one film for the elbows it might be a little higher but about 300 and change


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ahh, with travel, it's probably about the same to get it done at Guelph.. thanks.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> If you want my vet's info., just PM me and I'll give it to you. Your also more than welcome to come stay at my place with Jax while you wait for your appointment or afterwards too.


Thank you! That’s super generous of you! Jax would LOVE the play date 




BUBBAGSD said:


> $1000 , thats crazy welcome to toronto... we just had emma hips and elbows x-rayed and sent to the OFA for just under 300. Jax are you going OVC or OFA ? you might want to wait 6 months to send to the OVC


I tried taking Jax to a less expensive vet as a puppy when we first got him but the place was so dirty and grimy that I couldn’t even put him on the floor... when they called back to book his next appointment for his shots, I told them we gave him away so they could burn our file LOL... that’s how we ended up at this place... it’s clean and new, the vets are decent and it’s one-stop shopping, they do grooming and boarding... they really are a great place if one can afford it... I can’t, but I tell myself I can... 

I was thinking of doing the OVC so I can be done with it.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

These are 2 highly recommended vets for hip x rays, both did offer no anesthetic if dog is relaxed enough, and costs were around 300 total for certification. Might be a bit of a drive to Windsor but the other is very close and lots of breeders use this one. And she is a HIGHLY respected vet. Good luck




Graham Animal Hospital
Hillsburgh On
519 855 6439

Lauzon Vet Hospital
Windsor On
519 948 7727


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is way too much!! Although you added a HW test, which has nothing to do with x-rays, it is still ridiculous!

I pay about $193 for preliminaries and about $230 for OFA certification after 2 years of age.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Good grief! We usually pay around $150 for hips and elbows, and that includes sedation. 

Much of what is listed on that estimate doesn't make sense. IV and bloodwork? For what? Courier fee? Again, for what? HW test? Yes, it's the time of the year to do those but it has nothing to do with x-rays. Dr care and nursing ward? Again, for what? When we do x-rays we're in and out again in under an hour. And it seems like they're double charging for x-rays. Fee for one plate, then additional plates, but why 3 additional plates? And with all that already covered why an additional fee for hip x-rays?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Its Canada and its Toronto -you are in Michigan. No longer remember what I paid but it wasn't a 150 I would go to Guelph ,


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

holland said:


> Its Canada and its Toronto -you are in Michigan. No longer remember what I paid but it wasn't a 150 I would go to Guelph ,


Over a thousand dollars is still a ridiculous price!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

holland said:


> Its Canada and its Toronto -you are in Michigan.


Michigan is just a 3 hour drive away!  (We went shopping there last weekend) 

If anyone else would like to drop some names, please feel free.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

holland said:


> Its Canada and its Toronto -you are in Michigan. No longer remember what I paid but it wasn't a 150 I would go to Guelph ,


And the question was what do people normally pay and what did people think of the estimate. I didn't see anywhere that it said "only want to hear from people in Toronto, others need not apply" so your point is pointless.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

No its not and if you don't like my post then you are the administrator kick me off


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

:rolleyes2: Ok, so if your point has a point why are only MI prices are invalid? The other half dozen states and provinces represented with comments in the thread are ok, regardless of them not being Toronto?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thre might be a law around you where the dogs have to be out. We had Elsa xrayed and found out they had to be knocked out because here in NY the xray techs can't be in the room during them. So making them go completely under is the only way to do it.

However, it was still NOWHERE near that price! 

Is there an option to go to the states to have it done? Drive down to a vet in Buffalo. It will probably cost you a couple hundred.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> :rolleyes2: Ok, so if your point has a point why are only MI prices are invalid? The other half dozen states and provinces represented with comments in the thread are ok, regardless of them not being Toronto?


I took it as holland's response to your "detailed outrage" at the quote ... That we might have different procedures because we're in different regions... 
However, I'm also really suspicious of all the items on that quote... Call me crazy, but if you can SPAY a dog for $500, which requires sedation, opening the dog, poking around, removing part of the dog, then closing the dog back up... This is just sedating the dog and taking pictures.

I just got off the phone with my uncle who's one of the top orthopaedic surgeons in the world (not that there are that many)... it would be cheaper to send Jax to Switzerland, have him x-rayed and evaluated by a people surgeon than it would be to go down the street and have these guys do it LOL
...Not that I would do that, but just shows how out to lunch the quote is.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well considering shipping a dog to Switzerland is $800 alone I'm not so sure about that  But yes, the price is outrageous.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Makes you wonder how many actually will pay that price?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Jax's Mom said:


> I took it as holland's response to your "detailed outrage" at the quote


Well, regardless of final price, and regardless of US, Canada, Switzerland or Timbucktoo, much of the itemization on that quote doesn't make a bit of sense. Reading through it I was half expecting to see "Kitchen Sink $500".


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jax, I have also considered going to the states but add gas prices it's about the same price as going to Guelph. 

I am from the Windsor area (10 minutes away) and have family there too (free room and board!  ) so I might call Luazon and see how much they will charge - might need to go home for the weekend.. lol. If I can get my Dad to pick me up and drive me both ways I'd be saving a tone of money.. hmmm....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just called Lauzon Parkway's clinic and they are asking $308.21 (tax included) with a light sedation and re-takes if they are not happy with the position.

Guess I am going home to get them done!!! 

Thanks trudy!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

That's about $70 in gas for me, both ways....

Still not even half of what my vet will charge. 

Thanks Trudy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Elisabeth, do you know exactly how much Guelph would charge?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think their quote was somewhere around $500.00 plus tax? I can dig it up for you later today though to get exact numbers.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad I could be os some help. Jax Mom check out my other reccommendation, it might be nearer, it is near Erin, kinda by Orangeville. They are also good. Best of luck.


----------



## refross (Feb 14, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> $150 for me for hips and elbows from a vet/GSD breeder local to me that has all of the OFA paperwork.  You're estimate was WAY high.


Who do you have do your x-rays?


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I live in EHT NJ. Cost plus sedation is around $500 for hips at my vet. 1st time my Kaos had to have x rays taken for a hair follicle tumor on one of his front toes. They sedated him. He then got up and just stared at them. But he was relaxed enough to sit still for the x ray.....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have had them done a few places through the years....seems like $300 is average and that includes sending to OFA (which is really a $35 charge I think).....I was using Dr Hutchinson in Cleveland, and he charged $47 for submission to OFA on my last dog...but his prices have gone way up with the new hospital facility and I found a really competent vet here who has GSD showlines - and last dog was around 250 with submission. Took 2 hours, dog was sedated and given a reversal....she took a bunch of pictures and then we went over them and she sent in the best one, and gave me a CD with the submitted ones so I could get film made and submitted to SV. 

Komet got done by Meghan's vet, and it was just under 300 with OFA submittal for prelims...I think she got a CD so we can get film for SV as well.

The breakdown and prices are crazy...most everyone has digital now, and the machines cost big bucks, but prices are still running similar to what I paid 8 or 9 years ago! I know the exchange rate is not really a factor any more either....

Lee


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I got my two dogs done in Alaska and my friend got her female done at the same time:

OFA Hips, Elbows, Heart and Thyroid (Hip/elbow xrays, blood work and heart check for one, hip/elbow xrays for the other ) (2 Females)
OFA Hip Prelims (Male)

No sedation of any kind, one shot each, no retakes required

$680 TOTAL! Including cost to submit each OFA form....I think I got away lucky after reading some of these!


----------

